# Lo llevé al huerto



## Alfonsell

Hola! 

Por favor, ¿alguien podría decirme si existe en alemán una expresión equivalente a la española "Me lo llevé al huerto" (lo seduje)? 
Y, si la hay, ¿cómo se traduciría al español? Gracias!


----------



## Tonerl

Alfonsell said:


> _*"Me lo llevé al huerto" (lo seduje) !*_



_*llevar a alguien al huerto (coloquial)
jdn rumkriegen (verführen, überreden)

convencer [o persuadir] a alguien *_
_*ligarse a alguien *_


----------



## Alfonsell

Gracias, Tonerl

No estoy seguro de haber entendido bien. ¿En alemán se usa "llevar al huerto" con el mismo significado oculto de "seducir" que en español?


----------



## Tonerl

Alfonsell said:


> ¿_*En alemán se usa "llevar al huerto" con el mismo significado oculto de "seducir" que en español? *_



_*Es muy normal relacionar esta expresión con un significado más sexual, y usar así la frase 
“llevarse a alguien al huerto ( jdn. rumkriegen (verführen)" con la idea de llevarse a alguien a la cama.

Es ist ganz normal, diesen Ausdruck auf eine eher sexuelle Bedeutung zu beziehen und daher "llevarse a alguien al huerto" mit der Idee zu verwenden, jemanden ins Bett zu kriegen.*_

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Alfonsell said:


> Gracias, Tonerl
> 
> No estoy seguro de haber entendido bien. ¿En alemán se usa "llevar al huerto" con el mismo significado oculto de "seducir" que en español?


No.

Tonerl te ha dado algunas de las posibles alternativas en alemán y esas alternativas no tienen nada que ver con un "huerto" en alemán.


----------



## lagartija68

Según el diccionario, hay al menos dos expresiones con alguno de los sentidos de seducir:

- jemanden in seinen Bann ziehen: hechizar.
- an der Nase herumführen: llevar de la nariz


seducir - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------



## Alfonsell

¡Mil gracias a los tres! Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

lagartija68 said:


> an der Nase herumführen: llevar de la nariz



No me lo tomes a mal pero:
_*„jemanden an der Nase herumführen: llevar de la nariz“ no tiene nada que ver con „seducir“; en absoluto!

jemanden an der Nase herumführen:*_
tomarle el *pelo* a alguien

jemanden hinters Licht führen
jemanden für dumm verkaufen (wollen)
jemanden aufs Glatteis führen
jemanden zum Narren halten_* 

Ein Betrüger führte Geschäftsleute wochenlang an der Nase herum*_


----------



## lagartija68

Tonerl said:


> No me lo tomes a mal pero:
> _*„jemanden an der Nase herumführen: llevar de la nariz“ no tiene nada que ver con „seducir“; en absoluto!
> 
> jemanden an der Nase herumführen:*_
> tomarle el *pelo* a alguien
> 
> jemanden hinters Licht führen
> jemanden für dumm verkaufen (wollen)
> jemanden aufs Glatteis führen
> jemanden zum Narren halten_*
> 
> Ein Betrüger führte Geschäftsleute wochenlang an der Nase herum*_


Se lo tendrá que tomar a mal este diccionario, que es de donde lo saqué.

Puede tener que ver con la primera acepción de seducir según la RAE: 1. tr. Persuadir a alguien conargucias o halagos para algo, frecuentemente malo.


----------



## kunvla

DUDEN
• jemanden in seinen Bann schlagen/ziehen (ganz gefangen nehmen, fesseln)
Bann

DWDS:
• jmd. zwingt, zieht, reißt, schlägt seine Zuhörer in seinen (unwiderstehlichen) Bann
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

Großes Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache:
• jmdn. in seinen Bann schlagen, ziehen - jmdn. stark anziehen, stark fesseln
Bann | Rechtschreibung - wie schreibt man Bann | wissen.de

'*jemanden in seinen Bann ziehen*' significa más bien 'atraer irresistiblemente, abudacir, fascinar, magnetizar a alguien'.

Saludos,


----------

